# Natural Light - NSFWish



## oldmacman (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been so accustomed to working with strobes lately, that I haven't even considered available light, even outside. Here are a few where I consciously choose to leave the strobes in the bag and worked with a silver reflector. Just sharing, but comment if you like.

1.







2.





3.





4.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Oct 30, 2011)

The boot in the first one looks rather unusual, what with where it is.  Not instantly recognizable as a boot.  Other than that, these are pretty good.  Watch your sloping horizons though.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 30, 2011)

lighting on her looks funky. Im assuming you shot early afternoon (train track shadows), and she is heavily side lit from the strobes... her face isnt always the brightest lit and the shadows fall a bit funny. I wouldnt mind if you pumped the flash power to darken the background.


----------



## Edsport (Oct 30, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> lighting on her looks funky. Im assuming you shot early afternoon (train track shadows), and she is heavily side lit from the strobes... her face isnt always the brightest lit and the shadows fall a bit funny. I wouldnt mind if you pumped the flash power to darken the background.


Op says strobes was in the bag...


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 30, 2011)

#2 my fav of the set. Good use of the reflector is my guess. 

On a side note, when is a woman fully dressed NSFW? People are a little too sensitive


----------



## Derrel (Oct 30, 2011)

The first photo is really bringing this set down...the boots just do not "read" right...too much is in shadow...

I find the rest of the shots rather demeaning toward women...and I'd love to see more from this set...is that a terrible thing to say??? I mean, in this age of Kim Kardashian, Egotastic, The Chive, Lady Gaga, Jersey Shore, and so on?


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 30, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> #2 my fav of the set. Good use of the reflector is my guess.
> 
> On a side note, when is a woman fully dressed NSFW? People are a little too sensitive



I did add "ish".


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 30, 2011)

Edsport said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > lighting on her looks funky. Im assuming you shot early afternoon (train track shadows), and she is heavily side lit from the strobes... her face isnt always the brightest lit and the shadows fall a bit funny. I wouldnt mind if you pumped the flash power to darken the background.
> ...



Yep, no strobes for this set of images. I did use them a little later when the sun started to sink, but I did want the practice. The other part of the equation was the silver reflector, also mentioned in the OP.

@ Derrel... Thanks, I could flood the forum with shots from this session. We worked for almost 3 hours and took over 400 images. She is very photogenic


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's a tweak to the first boots shot. Thanks for the feedback as sometimes you get so overwhelmed with the volume of images you miss the odd one with a missed exposure.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, this lightened-up version allows the boots to be seen better. The thing that's odd is how high the boot-tops come up...kind of not used to seeing the top of a boot that visually overlaps the mid-belly...it's just "unexpected". Yes, she's photogenic....rockin' body...I've been impressed with the light that exists there at times in Ontario...I was there 10 years ago...it was a lovely place.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 10, 2012)

My gripe: this is still way too safe for work  I would say that the model and train tracks has been done too much to the point that it is almost a cliche of outdoor glamour. She is pretty but I'd like to see more life in her eyes rather than just squinting.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 10, 2012)

Macman, I'd trash the first shot. The shadows are just too unflattering. 

#2 is my favorite by far.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 10, 2012)

You blasted her with a reflector? It must be hard for her not to squint. I hate reflector in the sun.


----------



## Flyer (Feb 10, 2012)

The boot looks out of place .. kinda like it's floating.  

Besides the 'I'm trying to take a dump and look damn good doing it' look, I really like #3.  I'm not sure why though.  Maybe it's because it's the more provocative of the shots shown.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh hey look... train tracks!


----------



## mishele (Feb 10, 2012)

In #1 the boots kill it for me. He pose has the boot coming out of her stomach. =(
#2 is my fav.
Beautiful girl!!! Try to shoot w/ her again!!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a bridge around there?

I jest. 

They are a bit monotonous. But pretty


----------



## Crollo (Feb 11, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> On a side note, when is a woman fully dressed NSFW? People are a little too sensitive



Suggestive content classifies as NSFW as well as nudity.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 12, 2012)

What is Suggestive about a bikini top ? do you go to beaches good job you don't live in the UK they wear less on a Friday and Saturday night over here 
I would ditch the boots next time they look cheap and tacky


----------



## gopal (Feb 12, 2012)

In India winter light is as superb as strobes in the studio, providing good halo effect....Combining with that, the silver reflector worked well here.


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, an oldish thread resurrected. I appreciate the comments just the same.

@mishele - I have shot with this model about 8 times. Always love the pics we come up with. 

@schwetty- Do you only use your reflector to bounce flash and strobes? For the record, she has tiny eye openings. Here is an indoor shot of her without squinting but her eyes are still narrow 
Well, you'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## xyphoto (Feb 12, 2012)

oldmacman said:
			
		

> Well, an oldish thread resurrected. I appreciate the comments just the same.
> 
> @mishele - I have shot with this model about 8 times. Always love the pics we come up with.
> 
> ...



Major flaw with your photo. You cut off the  more important upper half.


----------



## r a y (Feb 12, 2012)

For using a reflector only i think you did a fantastic job!  #2 is my fav.


----------



## oldmacman (Feb 13, 2012)

xyphoto said:


> Major flaw with your photo. You cut off the  more important upper half.



 Haha.... Ya, but this half is pretty good too.



r a y said:


> For using a reflector only i think you did a fantastic job!  #2 is my fav.


Thanks, I appreciate the feedback. It was good practice.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 13, 2012)

I only use reflector on diffused sun light or flash.  I am never a fan of a reflector when the subject is in the direct sunlight.  For example I used reflector on my 2 boudoir sessions.


----------

